# New Highschool member



## Kylevdk (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys, the name is kyle, I'm a junior in a private highschool in Richmond virginia.

Found this site when looking around just about tech stuff.

I guess a few things about me...
I'm a huge computer guy, i know a very wide range of a ton of different kind of things.
I am a huge techie, i love building sets, lighting, and everything in between. In my theatre I get a chance to do it all. This is my second year working for my theatre, I guess i have gone up the ladder very fast, I am now at the top tier behind the director and carpenter, as a go-to-guy and stuff like that.

I don't know what to call my self, I do all the hanging and the major lighting stuff at my school, as well as run the board during the shows.

I just finished two shows, The Laramie Project, and Almost maine, We did them in repitoire. Here is a photo from Laramie:



I don't have a shot from almost maine that is near decent. Both sets had to be fully mobile, and we were able to do a set change in sub 90 minutes, pretty cool, we had air casters for that set.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome Kyle! Great to have you here. I hope you enjoy your time on CB!

~Dave


----------



## jlusardi (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Kyle,
My school did The Laramie Project last year and we are currently working on Almost, Maine. Just wondering how did your school make it snow for Almost, Maine. Our director has an idea but I was just wondering what other schools have done.


----------



## MPowers (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome Kyle,

Welcome to my world. Welcome to my life. If you stick around, it'll be a heck of a ride and worth every minute of it. I've been at it since 1959 and haven't stopped yet. I have to warn you, theatre is addictive, it's a tough habit to kick. I Tried a couple of times over the years, and just couldn't do it.


----------



## MPowers (Sep 29, 2011)

Kylevdk said:


> we had air casters for that set



Small question here, actual air casters as in HVLP units with lift bladders, skimming on a thin layer of air- no wheels, or conventional casters raised/lowered by pneumatics?


----------



## LXPlot (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Kyle. I'm also a junior, in a high school in Columbus Ohio. I'm also doing both Almost Maine and Laramie Project over the course of this year. Go figure.

Anyways, glad to have you here.


----------



## chausman (Sep 30, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> Hello Kyle. I'm also a junior, in a high school in Columbus Ohio. I'm also doing both Almost Maine and Laramie Project over the course of this year. Go figure.
> 
> Anyways, glad to have you here.


 
Does that mean I'm going to be doing Almost Main and Laramie project in two years?

Welcome to CB Kyle! It's always great to get new people who are interested!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

